# New Cage



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I've received a new cage as a early Christmas present. It's really big and looks to be a cockatiel cage. It's exactly the perfect size I have been needing and its tall and wide enough. It was a used one however its in perfect condition and looks brand new. The only thing that is bothering me is that there was only one food cup and it was chipped on the side. I have no clue where to find big enough food cups for this cage. And have no idea either what type of cage it is either.

I introduced him to it last night after I cleaned it as much as I could to make sure there wasn't any germs. Especially since the owner before got rid of the cage because her bird died. So I wanted to make sure if there was any germs or sickness in there it was gone. I introduced him to it and he was very confused. I only have a wooden perch a water bottle and a food cup in there at the moment. I'm waiting for Christmas to get more. At first he didn't wanna climb up the ladder because the cage was bigger than him. I put him on the door perch and he climbed in and started eating. I had to use water bottle because as I said before there was only 1 food cup. He knows how to drink out of it though. I've put it up to his mouth and he sips because I've used it for when he is outside. He likes climbing to the top of the cage and screeching because he's so up in the world. 

About his old cage, he sleeps in it now. I put it on a stand next to my bed and put a cover on it. I'm planning on putting 2 new perches in it too and maybe switching them with the big cage too. I did this because theres only one perch and I didn't wanna force him to sleep in the big cage which he wasn't used to yet. He does sometimes look at his old cage but he goes back to the new one. I'm pretty sure he is just really scared since his old one is super small and now he sees this huge one. 

Apart from that I just really need to figure out what food cups will fit. There are 4 holes to fit them in. I wanted to add a fruit/veggie cup and treats in another one or a bath depends.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

You can use food cups that fit elsewhere in the cage, you do not have to stick to what the cage came with, something like in this link
https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...MI5vWZwPPW3gIVD7nACh3TXgbNEAYYAyABEgJUFPD_BwE
Birds like to be up high so I would suggest you get a swing that you can hang at the top inside the cage and several perches and a few toys to keep him from getting bored.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Nice that you got the cage early . But Trickee really can’t wait until Christmas to get more furnishings in the cage . 

Take a look in the Do-it-Yourself section for some great (cheap or free) bird safe ideas. Or, please tell your parents he really needs more things in there to keep busy. A swing, the type with beads and maybe little toys or chewable stuff hanging on the sides is something ideal. You can string together budgie toys from unused straws and coffee filters or cupcake papers, plastic bottle caps strung together, etc. Be creative with household objects, but mention to us what you’re planning to use and we’ll tell you if it’s safe. :thumbsup: Let us know what you come up with


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I added a swing and put two ladders in for now until the order gets here. I got him a toy and bought cups. He also has his favorite ball at the bottom of the cage. And another hanging toy that I added since there was no room in the other cage. The cage came with hanging wood chips but I scrapped it not knowing if it was new or not.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sounds great!


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

RavensGryf said:


> Sounds great!


He is starting to settle in more. I used to put him at the front of the cage and he would not walk in. Now he walks in and hops around and goes around the cage.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

It sounds like Trickee is going to be very happy in his new cage. I’d love to see pics when all his new perches and toys are in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noxiousted (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm working on rounding up Christmas gifts for him. My sister is finding toys while I'm finding necessary things. I have 2 sticks of millet left which is something I need to get. Plus some fruits, veggies and other treats. I also have to find new perches that he would like. And I found a play gym that I can put on my nightstand at the top. Since its right next to my desk and he won't have to be on my desk. Since he poops everywhere and I have to completely remove everything from my desk, which is a hassle. 

I have two parts to the night stand. So I would put his sleeping cage at the bottom and the play gym at the top. It would make it easier and he could be outside and next to me. 

I also need to find a appropriate heater. I've looked at the stickies but there was no links. It's really hard to find a certain heater too. Especially since people market what is not true. 

I ordered him food cups yesterday, new ones to be exact. They will be Christmas gifts since he has a bottle and a cup that works perfect now. I've also got wrapping paper already.


----------

